# 65 GTO Parking brake



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I installed a TH 400 in my car and would like to know if I will have issues with the parking brake cables. Do I still use the original cable from the E brake pedal that was used with the ST 300? Also what other cables need changing?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a TH-400 in my 64. I drilled holes in the crossmember to retain original line of travel of the lines. Les


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

FNG69 said:


> I have a TH-400 in my 64. I drilled holes in the crossmember to retain original line of travel of the lines. Les


FNG69; thanks for the reply. Just to confirm my original cable that comes from the e brake pedal will still work. I am putting my car back together and installing all my pedals etc and want to make sure I am using the right cable. Thanks


----------



## my62toy (Jul 15, 2009)

I can't speak about the 64 but on the 65 the front and middle brake cables will need to be replaced with those used in the 67 with a TH400. Otherwise, the cable comes together at a point that interferes with the drive shaft. Also, you will need the large and small "S" hooks used in the 67 with the TH400. If your just putting the car together, now is the time to deal with that front cable as you will need to remove the left inner fender to get to the firewall point where that cable come into the body. Have fun.


----------

